# Yoda <3



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

I only had yoda for 2 weeks, but I loved that little guy so much! I know this doesnt compare to people who have lost their rats after years of having them, but it still hurts to have lost him, especially as I tried my best to keep him alive.
He died yesterday in my hands. I watched him take his last breath. It was quick, he had been asleep in my jumper for about an hour from having his medication when he woke up he seemed fine quite lively actually, but then he crawled in my hands and began gasp for air, not really know what to do, I put my hand around him for warmth and rubbed him, hoping that would help, 2 mins later he took his last breath and went limp. I had just taken him to the vet the day before, and the vet didnt make it seem like Yoda was really ill, he told me to give the meds for a week and he should get better. So i never expected him to die the next day. 
He was so small, much smaller than his brothers. I guess he couldnt fight the illness off. I tried to fight for him, but it wasnt enough.
Before he got sick, he was so adventurous, always wanting to explore everthing including me. He played with his brothers and snugled up with them at night. And he LOVED yogurt! 
But after he got sick all he wanted was to cuddle up with me, he would even find ways to escape the cage to get to me. His brothers didnt want anything to do with him anymore, it broke my heart seeing him trying to lean on them to get warm and them just walking away.

Rest in peace little Yoda, you had a short life, i just hope you enjoyed your time with me.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, Liana. It never is how long they are with you, but how great an impact they had on your life. Even the shortest moments of being together are the greatest memories for a lifetime. I am sure Yoda loved you and was happy that you were his mama. His last weeks where probably his happiest days. We all are here for you.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you imfine_thx


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, he sure was a cutie


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

thanks. He sure was, with those big ears and tiny head ^^


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry. I know how terrible you must feel. My Arrow used to escape to find me too.


----------



## liana (Dec 4, 2013)

Im sorry about arrow too, I read alot of your posts while you were fighting to keep her alive, I think both Yoda and Arrow were happy to die in the arms of the people that loved them.


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sure they were. I know how much rats love company, and I can see you had a vert strong bond with Yoda. Maybe the two of them are playing together now.


----------

